# Martell 240 gyuto



## Keith Neal (Feb 6, 2012)

Dave:

Fantastic knife! The fit and finish is eye watering, the wood is georgous, and the case is great, too. I couldn't be happier.







And it can cut! My test doesn't meet Colin's standards, but the paper was standing unsupported, and it certainly meets my standards.






Thank you for a superb tool.

Keith


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 6, 2012)

She's a beaut!


----------



## tk59 (Feb 6, 2012)

It looks like you haven't cut anything with it other than paper. I wouldn't expect it to be a bad tool or a terrible knife but it would be nice to get some information on performance at some point, esp. compared to a knife some of us have used.


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 6, 2012)

Patience, tk! I have only had it a couple of hours. 

More reports will follow. I can only say at this point that it goes through a very large diakon smoothly and easily, with no hint of wedging. Reports and photos will follow.

Actually, I hesitate to try to do the kind of comparison everyone here expects because I am just an amateur. I will try.


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful work..what is the handle material?


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 6, 2012)

It is Arizona desert Ironwood. I will work on my photography and see if I can do it justice. It is georgous in person. The depth of the figure does not photograph easily.


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have several custom hunting knives with AZ ironwood -- it's almost impossible to show the depth unless you're holding it. Really nice piece....


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 6, 2012)

That's a beautiful knife,love the handle.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 6, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> Patience, tk! I have only had it a couple of hours.
> 
> More reports will follow. I can only say at this point that it goes through a very large diakon smoothly and easily, with no hint of wedging. Reports and photos will follow.
> 
> Actually, I hesitate to try to do the kind of comparison everyone here expects because I am just an amateur. I will try.


Sounds good. I think it's dishonest to call something a "fantastic knife" and a "superb tool" before using it for its intended purpose. Please do not hesitate to make comparisons and state your opinions. Other than the noobs, that's what we're all here for. The worst that can happen is a virtual lynching and frankly, people here are way too nice, lol. I'm looking forward to your comments.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Keith, I'm glad to see that it impressed OTB. 

Thanks for the kind words. 

Dave


----------



## rsacco (Feb 7, 2012)

Keith,
Congratulations - that's a great looking knife. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures. I have been so tempted to order one. I got to the order page a couple times but wanted to see more pictures as well as read a review or two.

Rob


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 7, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Sounds good. I think it's dishonest to call something a "fantastic knife" and a "superb tool" before using it for its intended purpose. Please do not hesitate to make comparisons and state your opinions. Other than the noobs, that's what we're all here for. The worst that can happen is a virtual lynching and frankly, people here are way too nice, lol. I'm looking forward to your comments.



I may be missing something here, but I fail to see how giving us his OTB impressions, while stating that he has not had time to do any testing, is dishonest. Possibly a bad choice of words?


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 21, 2012)

disclaimer: I am a home cook just starting in the high end knife addiction, and have limited knife skills and knowledge. Please don't expect a professional assessment. This is just an amateur's impression.

I have had a chance to use Dave's knife a bit more. Patina is starting to develop. Used it for a variety of vegetables and seafood prep last night, and it was a delight. It does not slip through food quite as easily as my little Carter, but close, and it is a much larger knife, so that is to be expected, I think. It does not release food quite as easily as I expected, but that is probably as much technique as tool. I tried to duplicate Salty's potato cutting video, but I am slower so I expect that contributes to food sticking.

It is very comfortable to use -- much more so than my Shun chef knife. It seems beautifully balanced and light, which I really enjoy.

There is no odor as the patina develops.

In summary, I am very happy with the knife, and it will be my primary knife from now on. Thanks, Dave!

Keith


----------



## tk59 (Feb 21, 2012)

I tried one briefly a while back. I would agree with your assessment 100%. About the ease of cutting vs size of the knife, that should depend on the type of cut you are making. All other things being equal, tip work should feel a bit more difficult for a longer knife and heel work should be a bit easier. Thanks for posting the review.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations on the knife and love that handle! Enjoy.


----------

